

Ask HN: Stripe failed payments - needhelpplz

I contacted stripe and looked at the help but didn&#x27;t get any real answer, so I&#x27;m perplexed as to why people who enter their credit cards for a 14-day trial, the payment fails every single time.<p>Are they using one time credit cards or doing something on their end?<p>Won&#x27;t getting failed charges hurt their credit rating? Wouldn&#x27;t want that to happen but seems like some users are being dishonest with me.
======
buttscicles
It could be anything, Stripe will tell you everything they know from the
user's bank. Most likely the bank thought it was fraud (for charges way more
than usual, in different countries, etc.), they've not got enough money in
their account, or perhaps people are carding[1], which will generally happen
if you charge a very small amount that people are unlikely to notice missing.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Credit_card_fraud#Carding](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Credit_card_fraud#Carding)

------
MalcolmDiggs
Are you including the 'cvc' field in your payment form?

It's not strictly required by Stripe, but (in my experience) many banks do
require that it be sent along, in order for them to approve the charge.

